# Books For Anglophones/Anglophiles - Albufeira



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

Can't locate original postings, but here are directions.

from Av Dos Decobrimentos at the superwide Zebra crossing east of theWorms traffic circle turn down Av Sa Carneiro (The Strip)

About 100 meters down on the left hand side is a shopping center

Enter the courtyard

Proceed almost to the back

Look for the "Minimarket" sign.

The bookstore is first store to left of .Minimarket entrance

Many books of a multitude of categories are available.

OPEN:-
9:30 - 1600 Hours
Closed Sunday.

Enjoy

*Getting from the Strip to Albufeira Old Town (and VV)*

The Albufeira tourist train stops at The Strip in Areias de São João and is very handy for travelling to Albufeira Old Town and to Modelo supermarket and the nearby shops. It runs regularly throughout the day until late at night and the all day ticket is great value for money!


----------

